# Welches Lenkrad kaufen?(Logitech g27 oder Thrustmaster t500rs oder doch fanatec)



## TundraGrad4 (29. Juli 2014)

Hi, 
Ich werde wohl ein neues Lenkrad kaufen. Wie oben stehen erstmal das g27 und das t500 rs oder vielleicht was von fanatec zur Auswahl. Deswegen wollte ich fragen ob es Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen für die Lenkräder gibt oder andere kaufvorschläge?(Budget ca.350€) Ich spiele hauptsächlich: iracing, assetto corsa, rfactor 1,2.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## Erwin97 (29. Juli 2014)

Du wirst dir ein Fanatec Lenkrad kaufen müssen, wenn du auf Qualität Wert legst. Zurzeit wird ein Komplettpaket für ca. 360 € angeboten.
Das liegt zwar leicht über dem Budget aber es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!

Spiele selbst gerade mit dem Gedanken ein neues Lenkrad von Fanatec anzuschaffen.


----------



## Erok (29. Juli 2014)

Hi 

Ich würde Dir zu Fanatec raten. Einfach weil Du stets Teile nachkaufen kannst, das Lenkrad upgraden usw...

Geht Dir am G27 was kaputt, kannste das ganze Lenkrad weg schmeissen. Das gleiche beim Thrustmaster.

Dann ist meine Erfahrung, daß man mit den Fanatec-Lenkrädern präziser lenken und bremsen kann als mit den beiden anderen Probanten.

Lieber ein klein wenig mehr investieren am Anfang, dafür länger was davon haben am Ende 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. Juli 2014)

Ich würde dir zu einem Fanatec CSW plus Pedale raten. Wird aber dann deutlich teurer als deine geplanten 350 €.


----------



## kingkoolkris (29. Juli 2014)

Das kommt auch sehr drauf wie "professionell" das angehen willst.
Wenn ich jetzt jeden Tag 80 Runden-Rennen fahre, würde ich auf lieber mehr investieren.


----------



## TundraGrad4 (29. Juli 2014)

Also 80 Runden fahr ich net am Tag aber so 1,2 mal die Woche schon.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. Juli 2014)

Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung. Lieber mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und was gescheites kaufen. 
Daher hier mal mein Tipp (rein zufällig auch das was ich habe  )
ClubSport Wheel Base EU
ClubSport Pedals V2 EU
ClubSport Steering Wheel Formula Black EU
ClubSport Steering Wheel BMW M3 GT2 EU


----------



## Erwin97 (29. Juli 2014)

@Blackvoodoo Das ist aber schon wirklich eine Menge Geld.
Für 1-2x reicht das Value Pack XL völlig! 

Das ist meine Meinung dazu...


----------



## DrDii3t (29. Juli 2014)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung. Lieber mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und was gescheites kaufen.
> Daher hier mal mein Tipp (rein zufällig auch das was ich habe  )
> ClubSport Wheel Base EU
> ClubSport Pedals V2 EU
> ...



Da muss ich dir absolut recht geben!! Ich habe auch ein Fanatec, sind echt super Lenkräder!


----------



## TundraGrad4 (29. Juli 2014)

Die ClubSport Wheel Base und die Lenkräder dazu kann ich mir nie leisten und ehrlich so viel Geld kann ich echt nicht für so was ausgeben.

Meine Konfiguration wäre:
Forts Motorsport CSR Wheel EU (http://eu.fanatec.com/RacingWheels/Forza Motorsport CSR Wheel EU)
CSR Elite Pedals EU (http://eu.fanatec.com/Pedals/CSR Elite Pedals EU)
Und später vielleicht dann noch denn ClubSport Shifter EU (http://eu.fanatec.com/Shifters?product_id=652)

Braucht man da noch die  ClubSport Table Clamp V2 EU(http://eu.fanatec.com/ClubSport Table Clamp V2 EU) um  es an einem Tisch zu befestigen? 
Wäre die Konfiguration gut und langlebig?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. Juli 2014)

DrDii3t schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir absolut recht geben!! Ich habe auch ein Fanatec, sind echt super Lenkräder!


 Das einzige was stört das das CSW nicht mit der XBox 3 und PS 4 kompatibel ist. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein das Lenkrad via USB an den Konsolen zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Erwin97 (29. Juli 2014)

Der Table Clamp ist ein nettes Zubehör. Du bist flexibler bei der Einstellung des Lenkrads und es sitzt bombenfest. 

Aber du kannst auch ohne ihn das Lenkrad gut am Tisch befestigen. 

Übrigens ist deine Konfiguration eine gute Wahl. Du könntest dir alternativ auch die beiden Porsche Lenkräder ansehen.
Alcantara ist schon etwas Feines!


----------



## TundraGrad4 (29. Juli 2014)

Die Porsche Lenkräder habe ich mir angeschaut und das 911 gt2 ist mir etwas zu teuer das gt3 wäre eine Möglichkeit. 
Meine Frage ist jetzt was ist am gt2 besser als am Forza Motorsport CSR?


----------



## Erwin97 (29. Juli 2014)

Unterschiede gibt es nicht allzu viele zwischen den Porsche Lenkrad oder dem CSR. Technisch gesehen sind sie gleichwertig außer, dass das Porsche 911 GT3 RS V2 keine X-Box unterstützt.

In meinen Augen ist das Porsche Lenkrad etwas wertiger. Das Porsche Logo aus Metall und das Alcantara sieht und fühlt sich gut an. 
Bei mir wird es das Porsche Lenkrad mit Elite Pedals und CSR Shifter + Table Clamp. Das ganze Paket kostet mich ca. 430 Euro, die es wert sind dafür bezahlt zu werden. 

Beim GT2 ist es nur die Optik und die Möglichkeit wireless zu spielen.


----------



## TundraGrad4 (29. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mid dem Fanatec Support oder Ersatzteil Beschaffung?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. Juli 2014)

Ich persönlich hatte noch nicht das Pech den Support zu nutzen. Aber im VR Forum sind da einige die öfters mal Probleme haben (keine Ahnung was die machen) und der Support scheint immer sehr gut zu sein.


----------



## Erok (30. Juli 2014)

Ich frage lieber nach, ob Du denn die Bundles entdeckt hast ? 

Schau mal hier rein, da lässt sich doch der ein oder andere Euro sparen bei Fanatec  Fanatec Gaming Configurator

Greetz Erok


----------

